# Western ISARMATIC Mark III Pump fluid level



## lawnandl (Dec 17, 2010)

OK, so i am wondering if the fluid level for the *valve manifold assembly*, for a Western isarmatic Mark III Pump, should be full right to the top? i took the plug off of the top of it and it is right to the top. sound right?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*level*

push the ram all the way down ,remove the plug behind the motor the oil needs to be up to the bottom of the threads in the hole .


----------

